# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Movies for Liberty

## RCA

*Movies for Liberty* 
_"Truth is so hard to tell, it sometimes needs fiction to make it plausible."_ -Francis Bacon 
*Read first:* The purpose of this movie list is to collect great, educational & must see quality movies, tv shows, & series that essentially pertain to our movement of Peace, Truth, Freedom, Liberty & Prosperity including government inefficiency, immorality, that encourage individualism over tyranny, self-responsibility over paternalism, and, well, that offer a hearty dose of against-the-grain individualism etc.  In no way is this list meant to be complete, but rather constantly updated with new additions or corrections.  The topics and themes within movies may vary greatly so arrange them in categories as you might find them in a video store.  As a courtesy, please be sure any movie you include adds value to the topic at hand.  Enjoy!
*Action*

Live Free or Die Hard
No Retreat, No Surrender
Siege, The

*Animation*

Antz

*Biographical*

Malcolm X

*Comedy*

Blazing Saddles
Castle, The
How to Get Ahead in Advertising
Wrong is Right

*Drama*

American History X
Fountainhead, The
In the Line of Duty: Manhunt in the Dakotas
Network
Rollover

*Fantasy*

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince

*Historical*

Revolution

*Horror*

Nightmare on Elm Street, A
Nightmare on Elm Street 3, A: Dream Warriors
Dawn of the Dead (1978)
Day of the Dead
Hellraiser
Hellbound: Hellraiser 2
Psycho

*Post-Apocalyptic* 

Day After, The (TV)
Mad Max

*Science Fiction*

Alien
Aliens
Amerika (TV mini-series)
Blade Runner
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Colossus: The Forbin Project
Dark City (1998)
Demolition Man
Fahrenheit 451
Firefly
Free Amerika Broadcasting
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956, original version)
I, Robot
Logan's Run
Matrix Trilogy, The
Minority Report (2002) (free will vs predestination, justice)
Running Man, The
Serenity
Terminator Trilogy, The
Total Recall

*War and Military*

Platoon

*Western*

Good, the Bad and the Ugly, The

*Uncategorized*
12 Angry Man (1957)
1984
2081
300

A Midnight Clear
A Man For All Seasons
Amazing Grace
Amistad
Akira
A Clockwork Orange
Apocalypse Now
All Quiet on the Western Front
Animal Farm
All the King's Men
A Bronx Tale
Arlington Road
Army of Shadows

Bananas
Batman Begins
Battle of Algiers (1967)
Birth of a Nation (1915)
Brother Sun, Sister Moon
Brazil
Braveheart
Breach
Breaker Morant
Bourne Ultimatum
Born on the Forth of July
Boom Town
Burnt By the Sun
Bulworth

Caddyshack
Casino
Cavalcade
Cloak & Dagger
Citizen Kane (1941)
City of God
Children of Men
Cinderella Man
Cool Hand Luke (1967)

Dr. Strangelove
Death of a President (2006)
Duck Soup (1933)
Dr. Zhivago

Election (1999)
Enemy of the State
Enemy at the Gates
Escape From New York
Europa, Europa (1990)

Farewell My Concubine
Fight Club
Finding Nemo

Grave of the Fireflies
Gandhi
Golden Compass, The
Good Night and Good Luck
Goodfellas
Gladiator
Gone With the Wind (1939)
Gallipoli
Grand Illusion
Ghost Busters

Hate
Harry's War
Harrison Bergeron
High Noon

Its a wonderful life
Into The Wild
Idiocracy

Jacob's Ladder (1980)
Jericho
JFK (1991)
John Adams (2008)
Johnny Got His Gun
Joyeux Noel

Land of the Blind (2006)
La Vallee
Lawrence of Arabia
Lord of War

Metropolis (1927)
Mad Max
Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome
Mr. Smith Goes to Washington

Natural Born Killers
Night of the Living Dead (1968)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975) - resists arbitrary authority
Once Were Warriors

Prison Break
Paths of Glory
Pursuit of Happyness

Rabbit-Proof Fence (2002)
Red Dawn
Robocop
Rendition
Runaway Jury
Rules of the Game

Scarface
Shindlers List
Sleeper (1973)
Star Wars
Simpsons Movie
South park - Bigger, Longer & Uncut
Sophie Scholl: The Final Days
Stalker (1979)
Shooter
Stalingrad
Seven Days in May
Shenandoah
Snow Falling on Cedars
Sunshine

Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War
Tailor of Panama
The Third Man
Tucker: A Man and His Dream
The White Rose
Three Kings
The Brotherhood of the Bell
The Quiet Man
The Third Man
The Inner Circle
The Killing Fields
The Man in the White Suit
The Man Who Would Be King, No Man's Land
The Network
The Thin Red Line
The Americanization of Emily
The King of Hearts
The Fountainhead
The Castle
The Road Warrior
The Searchers
The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Promise
The Quiet American
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
The Incredibles
The Godfather Trilogy
The Lost Boys
Time Bandits
THX 1138
The Silence of the Lambs
The Texas Chain Saw Massacre (1974)
The Beyond
The Usual Suspects
The Shawshank Redemption
The Deer Hunter
The Goonies
The Siege
Touch Of Evil (1958)
The Twilight Zone Series (1959)
The Patriot (2000)
The Last Castle
The Truman Show
The Kite Runner
They Live
The Philadelphia Experiment
Team America: World Police
The Mouse that Roared
The Pentagon Wars
Tron
Tucker: A Man and His Dream
The White Rose

Underground

V
V for Vendetta

Wall Street
'War Inc.'
WarGames
Wag the Dog
What About Bob? (1991)
War Letters: American Experience

X2: X-men United
X-Files
Xiu Xiu: The Sent Down Girl

----------


## acptulsa

It's in German.  You have to read subtitles.  But it's worth it.

It examines the folly of communism on a nuts and bolts level.  It examines how people in general and women in particular adapt to totalitarianism.  It's heartwarming, and it's funny as hell.

----------


## Superfluous Man

The Lives of Others is a good one. It's also in German with subtitles, but worth watching.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

You Can't Take It with You (1938) is an under-known classic.

----------


## Schifference



----------


## Todd

This needs to be added...

Look real closely and you'll see a really young Josh and Bryan..

Also Debra.....






By the way...what ever happened to this video?  could not find a sticky of it.  It should be.

----------


## Ender

Great list- I'd add The Last Samurai- beautiful.

----------

